# Does this come as any surprise to you knuckle dragging grunts



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Remaining female candidates must restart Ranger training after missing mark in 1st phase | Fox News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Give them time, Sarge. They've only been allowed to try for a few years. You can't deny that many women have the smarts to be Rangers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, I'm glad that the Army has not watered down the requirements for becoming a Ranger. Women should not be in combat. Unless we can figure out how to put them in combat when they are PMS'ing. Now, that would be a force to be reckoned with! 

(This isn't in the Ladies Only Section is it?)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know I would never had made the Ranger course. Not even the first week. Many men don't. I doubt if a woman ever will.
Those guys are every bit as dedicated and tough as the SEALS, and probably more so than Army Special Forces ( Green Berets), but they never get the attention of the press like those others do.
There was a small group of P Company, 75th Infantry (Ranger) attached to our Company in Vietnam for administrative purposes. Several were my friends. They used to go out in 4 and 5 man teams to snoop and gather intel along the Ho Chi Minh Trail, among other things. Probably went across into North Vietnam also.
If you are ever in trouble, you want Army Rangers coming for you.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Someone say grunt? 

Article is not surprising and like others I do support the females in their endeavors. But I stick by that the standards for the entire thing should be held at the male level to include pt (I'm not sure if they allowed the female pt standards or forced them to male). In addition the women should be made to lift a male during buddy carry drills... Can women do all of this. Hell yeah. 

Other side note. Still don't think combat arms should be fully integrated. Create strong and equally supported female engagement teams. These teams already exist but have them in military occupation specialities for combat. These "FET"s could then attach or work solo from other units. 


(Nice long post for you all in the morning)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I retract my earlier post, if a big ole Bull **** on PMS can kill some muslimes, I'll support it.

Thanks for listening,
Slippy


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If it has tits or tires it will cause you problems.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the only problem I have about this is -if women or even men are not going to use the skill in a combat arms role -in this case a woman in a front line ranger unit then why waste the money training them -it is comparable to taking your Chihuahua to attack dog school
although you can but WHY? It serves no real purpose other than feel good points'-- I also feel that women can a do make good fighters but that is not the point if they were in an all female unit, I have my reasons and they are not what one may thin.-


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't say I'm surprised, other than the shock that Ranger School wasn't forced to adjust their standards in the name of "equality". If a woman can hack Ranger school, or life as a grunt in any branch, I have no problem with it. That said, I don't want to see standards lowered for them, and to be truly "equal", women should be graded by the same PT standards as men. I've seen too many women in the military act like primadonnas because they know how to use the system to get their way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You get do overs????

Racine police dept had a requirement of 3 pull ups. Women did pass. However those that failed filed a suit and even the requirement to do 3 pul up was dropped.
They have been doing this in the Army and Marine corp for years just taking it to the next level.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> You get do overs????


Yes, according to the Military Times, the 8 women and 103 men scored high enough that they will be allowed to try again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, according to the Military Times, the 8 women and 103 men scored high enough that they will be allowed to try again.


 I know they will lower the standard but I had hoped they would not. Already been going on in a lot of the courses.

There are women that can meet the standard. But like was done to a majority of the black community , they have been told they can't. The system is rigged against them. Therefore there can be no standards.
Once again rather than rise to the challenge lower the bar.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

APNewsBreak: Prison guard sexually assaulted in Arizona

Women in difficult situations are subject to horrendous things.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I know they will lower the standard but I had hoped they would not. Already been going on in a lot of the courses.
> 
> There are women that can meet the standard. But like was done to a majority of the black community , they have been told they can't. The system is rigged against them. Therefore there can be no standards.
> Once again rather than rise to the challenge lower the bar.


yes and it is always the ones that do not meet the qualifications that complain the most and bitchy about it not being fair. All I have to say is this LIFE is NOT fair. from the day we are born the we are already dying.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Any person, male or female, who can make the grade and has the desire should be able to fulfil their desires. The standards have to remain constant or the title means nothing. I don't believe in segregation of any kind. If a woman qualifies she should be fitted into a group that needs her speciality. Could it cause problems? Sure! but these are professionals doing a job where friendship is a bond of blood and I doubt that gender will be a problem as long as she went through the same training and passed the challenges just like the men. (granted there are some big egos in there but I would hope that the job would put everything else into the background.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> If it has tits or tires it will cause you problems.


Funny.


----------

